# transwarp motor



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I converted a Geo Tracker, albeit with a transmission. I ended up with 10 Trojan T-1275 batteries for a 120VDC system, and that was good for a 25 mile range.

The main problem with your idea is that the motor is not designed to be operated continuously at low speeds as will be encountered with a direct drive. Also, with such a low maximum RPM, the rear end gearing would probably have to be changed to get an acceptable top end speed. The TransWarP motors were actually designed for the EMIS system. EMIS is a hybrid assist system which only supplements the gas or diesel engine already in the vehicle, and owing to it's position after the transmission, it rarely operates at a low RPM. In fact, NetGain doesn't want the dealers to sell the motors for your use since it is more likely to lead to motor problems, but you probably will be able to find a company to sell it to you if you make up your mind to do it.

The only other major concern with direct drive relates to safety. If you are using a series DC motor controller (which you are since the TransWarP is a series DC motor), be aware that when these fail, they fail full throttle. You won't have the option of putting the vehicle in neutral, so make sure that there is a sound option for shutting down a runaway vehicle. That would be a very scary experience.


----------



## kcblkeeley (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I just didn't think that it would hurt it at low speeds because of the tracker being so light. I also plan on using a emergency brake pull handle mounted to pull the main in case of controller failure. I would like to go AC because ot this issue but the costs are too great compared to Dc. I guess I'll just keep the tranny in then...


----------

